# Split Yew, Finished And Banded...



## akmslingshots (Mar 2, 2012)

after making a 10 piece core, I decided to have another attempt at making something that truly fits my own hand, and Yew is my wood of choice at the minute...























__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









not decided what to do with it yet, don't want to hide the work so far, might just add a side swell in a similar fashion


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

Whatever you do will be a very good Master.

a hug .. Alf


----------



## akmslingshots (Mar 2, 2012)

alfshooter said:


> Whatever you do will be a very good Master.
> 
> a hug .. Alf


thank you very much


----------



## harson (Oct 21, 2011)

cant wait to see more it looks good already


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

That will look really amazing when you are finished!

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Berkshire bred (Mar 4, 2012)

that looks like it will be a nice slingshot


----------



## XxDollarBillxX (Apr 28, 2011)

looking good, cant wait to see more.


----------



## Jesus Freak (Dec 31, 2011)

So far so good keep up the good work!


----------



## AKLEIN (Jan 28, 2012)

That's gonna be a great one


----------



## akmslingshots (Mar 2, 2012)

well, i added a palmswell, just a solid one with a spacer or 2

got a bit carrieds away with the sculpting but its going to turn out a stunner if Im carefull

still not quite finished with the shaping, then it will be sanded to 6** grit (lol) and possibly a CA finish

I'm really excited about how the base will look once finished


----------



## tomshot123 (Mar 31, 2012)

That is a complete work of art, you should be very proud of yourself








Tom


----------



## akmslingshots (Mar 2, 2012)

tomshot123 said:


> That is a complete work of art, you should be very proud of yourself
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thank you Tom, it is not finished by a long shot!

this one is gonna be nice though i think


----------



## Berkshire bred (Mar 4, 2012)

that is an awsome slingshot


----------



## akmslingshots (Mar 2, 2012)

Berkshire bred said:


> that is an awsome slingshot


Im addicted to Yew at the minute, locally it seems to only grow in gardens though


----------



## Jim Williams (Jul 6, 2011)

Yew is my favorite wood for naturals, my friend made one recently and it came out looking stunning.


----------



## akmslingshots (Mar 2, 2012)

I'm learning that the trick is to find a fork that's big enough to show the heartwood, deadwood is even more spectacular, the first Yew hybrid I made is just gorgeous but that was a 50ish year old piece that had been dead on the tree a long long time.. hence the colouring


----------



## f00by (May 18, 2010)

Absolutely spectacular. I love it

-f00bs


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

yew really do good work with yew! yewd think there would be more yew for yew to use nearby? UNIQUE!


----------



## Sharkman (Jan 15, 2012)

newconvert said:


> yew really do good work with yew! yewd think there would be more yew for yew to use nearby? UNIQUE!


Now that's funny! I don't care who your are.









That look terrific AK!


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

Sharkman said:


> yew really do good work with yew! yewd think there would be more yew for yew to use nearby? UNIQUE!


Now that's funny! I don't care who your are.









That look terrific AK!
[/quote]danks


----------



## squirrelsniper (Mar 20, 2012)

I think you should name it " the yewnique one"


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

squirrelsniper said:


> I think you should name it " the yewnique one"


GUD ONE!


----------



## tomshot123 (Mar 31, 2012)

I think it Will turn out a stunner once finished








Tom


----------



## akmslingshots (Mar 2, 2012)

its just had its first coat of poly, its turned out 10 times better than I could have hoped for.

I do not want to use this to practice a CA finish that I have not tried yet. would be gutted if it messed up

tried to get pictures but its hanging off the light fitting in my dining room and my camera doesn't like the back lighting.



squirrelsniper said:


> I think you should name it " the yewnique one"


its definitely Yewnique, just wait and you'll see


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

Very good master, this range will be a museum.

...... Alf


----------



## inkspot (Dec 27, 2011)

Man I love what you can do with naturals,your work is beautful.


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

Out of interest what are our UK laws about cutting trees? I have seen a cracker of a fork in my local park but its next to a busy through path ... I assume I cant just cut limbs of trees even if I reduce the waste to a minimum,


----------



## harson (Oct 21, 2011)

AWESOME thats all i can say.


----------



## akmslingshots (Mar 2, 2012)

luxor5 said:


> Out of interest what are our UK laws about cutting trees? I have seen a cracker of a fork in my local park but its next to a busy through path ... I assume I cant just cut limbs of trees even if I reduce the waste to a minimum,


night time pruning... lol

the laws are very grey in some areas, I may be wrong with this (please correct if anyone is more knowledgeable). Dead wood can be collected without power assisted tools from common land with no problems, from forestry commission land with a 'gleaning' licence, however from a little research it would appear that this has been abolished so unsure of current legislation its very grey...

private land is private land i guess, do what you like with owners consent.

Parks, hmmmm, I think trespassing and theft charges could be brought on you as a worse case scenario

I have tried to acquire more solid info on this subject but only seem to find 3 year old forum threads, nothing solid. I'm sure someone will know for sure


----------



## akmslingshots (Mar 2, 2012)

have put 3 coats of satin poly on it now, just need to sand it back and add some wax i think once it has fully cured

im really pleased with it so far


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Very nice!!!


----------



## akmslingshots (Mar 2, 2012)

Btoon84 said:


> Very nice!!!


if only I could make them all like this.... so much time involved


----------



## Sean (Nov 17, 2011)

wow, WOW! Your unique, abstract way of laminating truly is one of a kind, absolutely stunning my friend.


----------



## akmslingshots (Mar 2, 2012)

thank you all,

i have since banded it up and done some shooting with it today, it looks awesome with green ties on the bands and pouch, next to the green layers in the laminations


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

A truly beautiful piece of work.

Cheers ....... Charles


----------



## inkspot (Dec 27, 2011)

WoW that is beautiful thinking out side the box really works +knowlege + vision = functional art.


----------



## akmslingshots (Mar 2, 2012)

inkspot said:


> WoW that is beautiful thinking out side the box really works +knowlege + vision = functional art.


cheers Inkspot but its more... some bits+some glue+some sanding+some luck = slingshot


----------



## harson (Oct 21, 2011)

A work of art ,stunning !


----------



## akmslingshots (Mar 2, 2012)

Btoon84 said:


> Very nice!!!


this is for you Brandon, hope the pics aren't too blurry


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Stunning piece of art! You had to cut the frame into two pieces to make it, hadn't you? I was wondering about its elasticity, rigidity and stability, then I saw that you put two threaded rods in the handle to complete it. Now it should be safe enough.


----------



## akmslingshots (Mar 2, 2012)

Bob Fionda said:


> Stunning piece of art! You had to cut the frame into two pieces to make it, hadn't you? I was wondering about its elasticity, rigidity and stability, then I saw that you put two threaded rods in the handle to complete it. Now it should be safe enough.


Thank you Bob! the frame was split in 2, then the core added, palmswell, brass pins etc..

have been shooting it extensively today with 28mm - 16mm double thera gold, there is no way the frame will budge, its very nice to hold and shoot. The finger grooves have made it very tactile, this is a style and shape I will try and re-create in the future


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

it is absolutely wonderful


----------



## Xidoo (Aug 14, 2010)

This is a really amazing slingshot. I like the way you create all of this mosaic of colors and woods. Great work. Saludos







.


----------

